
NASA's kilopower small scale nuclear reactor for space missions [pdf] - ChuckMcM
https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20170002010.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
I find the concepts in this reactor to be pretty awesome, and the word is they
are going to be testing one at the Nevada Test site so its more 'real' than a
lot of conceptual small scale reactors.

At 10kW it would be a fun way to have free power for life in your typical
urban single family detached home :-). 10 of them could power the ISS without
solar panels.

------
dang
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16184284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16184284)

~~~
ChuckMcM
The NASA paper has more detail though :-).

~~~
dang
I'm sure that's true, and we might have changed the URL at the time if we'd
known about it.

